# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Aguas Marinas > Aguas profundas >  El vertido de petróleo que tiñe el Golfo de México supera las peores previsiones.

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo estos enlaces de Euronews.net
http://es.euronews.net/2010/04/29/el...s-previsiones/
http://es.euronews.net/2010/05/01/ca...de-emergencia/

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo otro enlace de la BBC, en la que al final de la pagina podeis ver un video.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/mundo/internaci...rtido_lr.shtml

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo este enlace de antena3noticias.com
http://www.antena3noticias.com/Porta...exico/10578985

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## cuesta25

El imperio yanqui no ha querido unirse nunca a los tratados para bajar las emisiones de CO2, ahora y por desgracia para todos, parece que están siendo castigados.Esperemos tomen lecciones de lo sucedido para que aflore alguna conciencia ecológica en sus dirigentes. 
PD: el imperio petrolífero tiene mas poder del que pensamos.

----------


## ben-amar

Vuelven a repetirse estas lamentables imagenes.

http://www.elpais.com/fotogaleria/fo...epuint_2/Zes/1

Sin mas comentarios. :Frown:  :Mad:

----------


## Salut

Lo más grave es que, al parecer, les eximieron de la obligación de contar con un plan de emergencias contra vertidos  :Mad: 

Una vez más, la insensibilidad ambiental nos acaba llevando al desastre.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo noticia sacada de elperiódico.com

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*El petróleo vertido en el golfo de México puede duplicar el del 'Prestige'*

Greenpeace critica la dificultad de conseguir datos fiables del desastre ecológico

El vertido de petróleo que desde el día 22 de abril se inició en el golfo de México, por la explosión en la plataforma petrolera Deepwater Horizon, podría duplicar ya la cantidad total de crudo derramado por el buque Prestige frente a las costas gallegas en el 2002, según la organización Greenpeace. 

En declaraciones a Europa Press, la responsable de contaminación de la oenegé, Sara del Río, reconoce que es muy complicado conocer con exactitud la cantidad exacta del vertido de petróleo porque "es difícil acceder a datos fidedignos". 

Sin embargo, ha apuntado que en un principio se comenzó a hablar de un derrame de 180 toneladas diarias, después se pasó a 800 toneladas diarias o 5.000 barriles, y que en los últimos días, según varios expertos, ya se está indicando que el vertido podría llegar a las 6.500 toneladas diarias, unos 40.000 barriles, e incluso hasta 60.000 barriles, equivalentes a más de 9.000 toneladas de petróleo diarias. 

130.000 toneladas

En ese sentido, añade que, en base a la hipótesis de 6.500 toneladas de crudo diario, es decir, lo equivalente a unos 40.000 barriles de petróleo derramados, en los 20 días desde que comenzó la catástrofe se habría llegado a las 130.000 toneladas, por lo que "ya se habría duplicado el vertido del Prestige", que expulsó de sus bodegas unas 64.000 toneladas. 

"Ni siquiera se tiene certeza de la magnitud del vertido, ya que no se puede medir bien el crudo que se está hundiendo, ni el que está siendo tratado por compuestos químicos", concluye Del Río que advierte de que aún habrá que esperar hasta conocer la magnitud final de la catástrofe.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de elpais.com
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_3/Tes

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*La Casa Blanca duda de que BP pueda controlar el vertido*
La compañía aseguró ayer que logrará atajar el derrame de crudo en el golfo de México esta semana.- El petróleo puede discurrir hasta Europa.- Primera dimisión en el Gobierno de Obama por el vertido 

El Gobierno estadounidense duda de que la petrolera BP, responsable de la platarforma que causó el vertido de crudo en el golfo de México, pueda controlar el derrame en los próximos días , pese a que la compañía ha asegurado que logrará atajar el derrame "por completo" a lo largo de esta semana. "No estamos al comienzo, llevamos con esto casi un mes, pero tampoco estamos cerca del final", afirmó la secretaria de Seguridad Nacional de EE UU, Janet Napolitano, durante una audiencia en el Comité de Seguridad Nacional y Asuntos Gubernamentales del Senado.

Después de tres semanas de intentos fallidos de taponar la fuente del vertido, la petrolera BP, responsable de la plataforma hundida, aseguró que había podido insertar un tubo dentro de la tubería rota, a 1'5 kilómetros de profundidad, desde el que puede retirar 1.000 barriles de crudo al día. Las predicciones más comedidas calculan que el vertido es de 5.000 barriles por jornada, cinco veces mayor de lo que BP es capaz de recoger. El crudo que ha emanado durante los pasados 25 días se mantiene, de momento, hundido en el lecho marino por el efecto de unos disolventes que BP esparce sobre la superficie.

Además, según han avanzado esta madrugada fuentes gubernamentales, el presidente de EEUU, Barack Obama , ha decidido crear una comisión independiente mediante una orden ejecutiva para investigar el derrame. En su trabajo tendrá en cuenta las investigaciones que ya se han iniciado sobre las causas del vertido y analizará otros asuntos como las prácticas de la industria, la seguridad en las plataformas petrolíferas, las normas reguladoras federales, estatales y locales, la supervisión del Gobierno y las normas medioambientales.

*Amenaza para Europa*

La gran mancha de petróleo, que en su mayor parte se mantiene bajo la superficie marina, podría unirse muy pronto al flujo de la corriente del Golfo , que discurre por el sur de Florida y la costa atlántica de EE UU, hasta Europa. Según diversos modelos científicos de predicción del comportamiento de las corrientes y de los remolinos en el Golfo, la mancha, difícil de avistar con imágenes tomadas a través de satélites, podría unirse a la corriente de Lazo, que avanza desde la península de Yucatán, en México, a los cayos de Florida, para, eventualmente, cruzar el Atlántico, de forma diluida.

La corriente de Lazo avanza siempre en la dirección de las manillas del reloj, dentro del Golfo, y se conecta a la corriente del Golfo en el sur de Florida, cerca de Cuba. Sin embargo, su trayectoria y forma cambian. En ocasiones discurre muy al norte, rozando las costas de Luisiana, Misisipi y Alabama, y en ocasiones fluye más al sur. En este momento se encuentra lo suficientemente al norte como para poder barrer pronto el aceite de la plataforma hundida Deepwater Horizon, a 68 kilómetros de la costa de Luisiana.

"Los próximos días serán críticos", explica la profesora Villy Kourafalou, profesora e investigadora de la Rosentiel School en la Universidad de Miami. "Hay además, un campo de remolinos que actúa de forma impredecible, que podría arrastrar el petróleo a la Corriente de Lazo. Hay muchas variables en juego, pero si el petróleo se une a la corriente, con uno de los remolinos, viajará muy rápidamente hacia Florida. Es una cuestión de circulación y esa posibilidad ha quedado reflejada en nuestros modelos de predicción".

La empresa carecía de un plan de actuación en caso de vertido en la plataforma que explotaba y ha intentado diversas medidas fallidas, como la colocación de una campana de 78 toneladas sobre uno de los puntos de fuga. La petrolera ha informado al Gobierno de EE UU de que las compensaciones a los afectados no estarán sujetas a un límite de 59 millones de euros que impone la legislación norteamericana. Los analistas consideran que los costes de limpieza y las compensaciones podrían suponer para BP hasta unos 6.000 millones de euros.

Durante el fin de semana, diversos científicos revelaron la existencia de unas columnas gigantescas de petróleo en el lecho marino, de hasta 16 kilómetros de largo. Esos bancos de petróleo podrían unirse fácilmente a la Corriente de Lazo y, de allí, a la del Golfo. "Si la Corriente de Lazo se desplaza hacia el norte, como suele hacer en esta época, entonces ese petróleo puede acabar fácil y rápidamente en el sur de Florida", explica Grenville Draper, profesor de Geología en Florida International University. "El petróleo también se dispersará, y seguramente llegaría de forma mucho más diluida a la costa atlántica".

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo enlace de euronews.net
http://es.euronews.net/2010/05/19/el...as-de-florida/

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

* -   Viernes 28 de Mayo de 2010
http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...sp?pkid=562670
Diario Córdoba. Edición Digital
El vertido de petróleo de BP supera al del ´Exxon Valdez´ - Sociedad - www.diariocordoba.com
Sociedad


Portada > Sociedad
DESASTRE ECOLOGICO EN EL GOLFO DE MEXICO.
El vertido de petróleo de BP supera al del ´Exxon Valdez´
Obama critica que las empresas no estén preparadas para el escenario más difícil.

28/05/2010 IDOYA NOAIN 



    Una barrera flotante intenta evitar la llegada del petróleo a la costa, cerca de Venice, en Luisian
    Foto:REUTERS / SEAN GARDNER

El negro recuento de los desastres ecológicos en Estados Unidos estaba marcado hasta ahora por un nombre, el del petrolero Exxon Valdez ; un año, 1989; y una cifra abrumadora: 262.000 barriles de crudo (o más de 41 millones de litros) vertidos en las aguas de Alaska. Desde ayer, es British Petroleum quien se pone al frente de la infame lista.

Dos equipos de científicos, usando distintas metodologías, confirmaron lo que muchos denunciaban ya: las estimaciones que la petrolera británica había dado hasta ahora sobre la cantidad de crudo que escapa desde el 20 de abril de un pozo submarino en aguas del golfo de México se han quedado muy cortas, y este desastre es ya mayor, posiblemente hasta más de dos veces más, que el del Exxon Valdez .

Frente a los 5.000 barriles u 800.000 litros diarios que BP había anunciado que se fugaban del pozo, los dos grupos de expertos apuntan a entre 12.000 y 19.000 barriles cada día (entre dos millones y tres millones de litros diarios). Y esas cifras son las más conservadoras, alcanzadas tras analizar el crudo en la superficie. En otro de los análisis de los científicos, que ha sido posible realizar una vez que BP les ha facilitado acceso a la cámara colocada justo en el lugar de la fuga, a 1.500 metros de profundidad, los cálculos elevan la cantidad de crudo que escapa cada día hasta los 25.000 barriles.

Los nuevos datos aumentaron la urgencia por frenar el vertido, objetivo que la última técnica probada por BP, llamada top kill , parece camino de conseguir. Aunque es pronto para determinar si esa inyección de fluido pesado y barro que se inició el pasado miércoles ha tenido éxito, el almirante de la Guardia Costera Thad Allen, que está al frente de la respuesta del Gobierno, dio ayer señales de un optimismo moderado.

Según los técnicos, aunque el barro inicialmente era expulsado por el crudo y el gas que circulan a alta presión por el pozo, poco a poco estaba empezando a asentarse, lo que permite prever que, de mantenerse el ritmo de inyección, se logrará vencer a la presión y frenar la fuga.

CRITICAS DE OBAMA La catástrofe, mientras, sigue pasando factura en Washington. Ayer dimitió (o fue forzada a hacerlo) Elizabeth Birnbaum, directora del Servicio de Gestión de Minerales. Y el presidente estadounidense, Barack Obama, que hoy viaja a la zona, fue muy crítico con los fallos de ese departamento en una rueda de prensa, en la que anunció la suspensión de otras perforaciones en alta mar ya en marcha o anunciadas.

Obama aseguró que es el Gobierno quien dirige la reacción a lo que calificó como "un desastre sin precedentes". El presidente criticó a las petroleras por no estar preparadas para los peores escenarios posibles y renovó su apuesta por las energías limpias y renovables, aunque reconoció que, mientras se hace o no la transición hacia esas nuevas energías, Estados Unidos seguirá dependiendo del petróleo.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos. 

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de agroinformacion.es , un saludo a todos.
http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...e-dolares.aspx

El coste por el vertido en golfo de México alcanza 11.200 millones de dólares

*El coste por el vertido en el Golfo de México alcanza ya 11.200 millones de dólares (7.100 millones de libras/8.000 millones de euros), informó hoy la petrolera BP, que desde hoy cuenta con un nuevo consejero delegado, Bob Dudley.* 

*01/10/2010* 
*EFE.-* La empresa dio a conocer el monto el día en que Dudley sustituye en el cargo a Tony Hayward, cuya partida fue anunciada hace unos meses tras la crisis por la explosión en la plataforma Deepwater Horizon el pasado mes de abril. 

A pesar del incremento del coste de limpieza en el golfo, Dudley animó a los inversores al sugerir ayer que se podría reanudar el pago de dividendos a los accionistas a principios del año próximo. 

Así, las acciones de BP (empresa que suspendió los dividendos por la crisis del vertido) subían hoy en la Bolsa de Valores de Londres un 2,73 por ciento hasta situarse en 439 peniques. 

El pasado miércoles, Dudley anunció planes para crear una nueva división de seguridad con "amplios poderes", que formará parte de una reestructuración destinada a restablecer la confianza en la empresa tras el desastre en el golfo. 

Entre otras cosas, el nuevo consejero delegado también informó de que habrá una reorganización del área de exploración y los incentivos a directivos por el rendimiento de la petrolera. 

El pozo petrolero Macondo fue declarado extinguido hace unos días por las autoridades estadounidenses, tras derramar casi cinco millones de barriles de crudo al Golfo de México durante cinco meses en la peor catástrofe ecológica ocurrida en Estados Unidos.

----------


## Salut

> *500.000 toneladas de gas ahogan el golfo de México
> La concentración de metano se multiplicó por 75.000 tras el vertido de petróleo*
> 
> En el vertido del golfo de México, calificado como un 11-S medioambiental por el presidente Barack Obama, no fue crudo lo único que emponzoñó las aguas. Junto a los más de cuatro millones de barriles de petróleo derramados, se liberó medio millón de toneladas de gases, principalmente metano y pentano. 
> 
> El análisis de las aguas próximas al lugar en el que explotó la plataforma petrolífera Deepwater Horizon, realizado por investigadores de la Universidad de Georgia (EEUU), revela que a determinadas profundidades la *concentración de gases es 75.000 veces la normal*, según publica hoy la revista Nature Geoscience.
> 
> Las aguas que fluyen por encima del lugar del vertido, *a una profundidad de 1.500 metros, están sufriendo un "extenso y persistente agotamiento de oxígeno"*, según afirman los autores en su estudio. 
> 
> ...


http://www.publico.es/ciencias/36118...olfo-de-mexico


^^ Esto me recuerda a "soluciones" que proponen algunos individuos (Lovelock incluido) de "sobrealimentar" al fitoplacton superficial y así secuestrar CO2 hacia las profundidades del océano... cargándose la vida allí abajo, claro!

----------


## Salut

> *Se reanuda la perforación en alta mar en el golfo de México
> Once meses después del grave accidente, EE UU vuelve a permitir los trabajos. - El siniestro provocó la muerte de 11 trabajadores y un vertido de 4'9 millones de barriles de crudo al océano* 
> 
> Por primera vez desde que hace once meses ocurriera el accidente de la plataforma petrolera Deepwater Horizon, en el que murieron 11 trabajadores y que provocó un vertido de 4'9 millones de barriles de crudo al océano, la Casa Blanca concedió el lunes un permiso de perforación petrolífera en las costas del golfo de México. Supone el final de una moratoria de un año, un espacio de tiempo en el que el presidente Barack Obama eliminó la agencia que concedía permisos de exploración y perforación y que supervisaba las medidas de seguridad en la plataforma, y en el que además reformó las técnicas de control de la administración pública sobre el sector privado. Durante ese tiempo, *la Casa Blanca congeló las perforaciones existentes y prohibió la concesión de nuevos permisos para extraer petróleo a una profundidad mayor de 1'5 kilómetros*.
> 
> A pesar de las dimensiones del vertido del año pasado, el mayor de la historia de Estados Unidos, las plataformas petrolíferas son una sólida fuente de ingresos para la administración pública norteamericana y de empleos para los trabajadores de los Estados del sur del país. La Administración de Obama *se planteó imponer una moratoria más larga, pero los Gobiernos de Luisiana, Tejas, Misisipí y Alabama -todos controlados por republicanos- y el Congreso federal insistieron en que era necesario reanudar el proceso de concesión de permisos*. El precio del petróleo volvió a aumentar el lunes, situándose en 97 dólares (70 euros) por barril. Como muchas otras, la empresa Noble Energy, radicada en Tejas, vio congelados dos permisos en las costas del Golfo. Ahora ha sido la primera en obtener la autorización para reanudar uno de ellos, a 112 kilómetros de la desembocadura del Misisipí y a dos kilómetros de profundidad.
> 
> "Este permiso representa un gran avance para nosotros y para la industria de las perforaciones petrolíferas y de gas, y es un paso importante de cara a desarrollar de forma segura las fuentes de energía en alta mar", dijo el director del Departamento de Gestión de Energía Marítima del Departamento de Interior, en un comunicado en el que anunciaba la decisión. "Decidimos conceder este permiso por una razón muy sencilla: el operador demostró de forma exitosa que puede perforar el pozo en el océano de forma segura y que es capaz de controlar una posible explosión si esta se llegara a dar. Esperamos conceder más permisos de perforación en el océano en las semanas y los meses próximos atendiendo a las mismas razones por las que hemos aprobado este caso".
> 
> ...


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_14/Tes

----------

